# you gots 150-250 posts?



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

If you're a bit of a cigar noob, you've been here more than 2 months, gots between 150-250 posts that are friendly in general and mooch-free in specific, I have 5 cigars I would like to send you. 

I know you're friendly and don't like to mooch but go on ahead and just speak up here, don't be shy for once, first to fit the bill gets said cigars.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Not looking for 'gars, just impressed with your generosity. Nice job, yayson - "Father of the Modern Club Stogie 'Nanner System." :ss

Given out too much RG here of late... when I can, I'll hit you up, brotha. :ss


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

Cause I don't like to mooch, how about a trade?

edit: oops hold on while I go make 7 more posts...


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Haha I need to do this someday, sounds like a good idea. Maybe I'll go the other direction and offer smokes to silverbacks


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

Like Dan said i would not feel right just take some smokes but will trade


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

maddman said:


> Like Dan said i would not feel right just take some smokes but will trade


Yayson is being generous, something very typical here, this is no different than sponsering a contest in my opinion. Take his offer.

:ss

Then bomb him later!!


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

Lanthor said:


> Yayson is being generous, something very typical here, this is no different than sponsering a contest in my opinion. Take his offer.
> 
> :ss
> 
> Then bomb him later!!


I like the way you Think


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

all great ideas from BOTL"S:tu


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks like I just missed the cut-off. :hn


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

burninator said:


> Looks like I just missed the cut-off. :hn


Only Slightly :tu


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

yayson said:


> If you're a bit of a cigar noob, you've been here more than 2 months, gots between 150-250 posts that are friendly in general and mooch-free in specific, I have 5 cigars I would like to send you.
> 
> I know you're friendly and don't like to mooch but go on ahead and just speak up here, don't be shy for once, first to fit the bill gets said cigars.


Very generous! WTG! :tu


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, if Dan and Maddman don't take you up on your generosity, I will. But, you must realize that retribution will be paid! :ss

I just realized that after the last banter thread got deleted my post count went down a bit. oops.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very generous gestures, guys.
:tu


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't like to mooch, I do fit your bill. But I'm sure there are others.


----------



## scubasteven9 (Aug 27, 2007)

I know I'm new, but I'm going to give you RG, just for giving people like me a good sample of cigars.


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

I do fit the bill for this giveaway. I appreciate your genorosity. If you deem me fit, I would take your bomb, but it will be paid forward!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

maddman PM me your address

had fun going through some of your posts, good to meet you, I don't get out much


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Not looking for 'gars, just impressed with your generosity. Nice job, yayson


purely a case of monkey see monkey do I assure you

got PM and I got my eye on you other ne'er-do-wells o


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

yayson said:


> purely a case of monkey see monkey do I assure you
> 
> got PM and I got my eye on you other ne'er-do-wells o


Nice gesture Jason. So much goodness rolled into a single BOTL.

Hope you are well and try to get out a little more!!

TT:cb


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

ttours said:


> Nice gesture Jason. So much goodness rolled into a single BOTL.
> 
> Hope you are well and try to get out a little more!!
> 
> TT:cb


Saving up for the jet rental to Ranch Herf Uno :cb


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

yayson said:


> Saving up for the jet rental to Ranch Herf Uno :cb


Speaking of which I am trying to get okierock and the noodle to come out next weekend the 14th. You could be the straw. Give them a call I think Brad just wants somebody to share the load. Let me know and I hope you make it out.

TT:cb


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm in!!!!

Oh...wait....


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Jason these are some outstanding sticks really blew me away.



RP Vintage 92
Greycliff Crystal
Padomo Estate Selection
Greycliff Nassau Bahamas
LFD Double Liegra Maduro

good thing Generosity like this does not go unpunished in these parts.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

maddman said:


> Thanks Jason these are some outstanding sticks really blew me away.


Great generosity. If you haven't already had one you'll love the LFD Double Ligero. It's a mild smoke, perfect on an empty stomach. :tu


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

rack04 said:


> It's a mild smoke, perfect on an empty stomach. :tu


Rack why would you want to hurt me like that? :cb


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

ttours said:


> Speaking of which I am trying to get okierock and the noodle to come out next weekend the 14th. You could be the straw. Give them a call I think Brad just wants somebody to share the load. Let me know and I hope you make it out.
> 
> TT:cb


d'oh! missed your post! I think you know by now we'll have to be shooting for another date, just spoke with Brad on the phone and it appears he's totally smitten with this giant box that's landed at his door today 



KASR said:


> I'm in!!!!
> 
> Oh...wait....


I believe you're soon to be smitten as well mister



maddman said:


> Thanks Jason these are some outstanding sticks really blew me away.


Outstanding! Glad they made it there safe, from what I've heard it's no wasted PIF. Enjoy brother M


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

maddman said:


> Rack why would you want to hurt me like that? :cb


duh... his name is RACK!!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You're a very generous BOTL, my hat off to you. :tu


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

okierock said:


> duh... his name is RACK!!!


He is from Bangkok



Darrell said:


> You're a very generous BOTL, my hat off to you. :tu


I'll _take _that hat thank you very much :cb


----------



## Bomber (Jul 7, 2007)

I feel like I fit this category, but I assume its over.

Great hits btw!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Hopefully soon I'll fit into that category.

Heck of a nice offer though!! :tu


----------

